# this opportunity won't last long



## Athaulf

What's would be the usual way to express the above phrase in Russian? I tried to translate it using a dictionary, but for several of these words, I'm getting numerous possible translations for which I'm not sure what's their proper context. 

I guess I'd try with something along the lines of _"этот случай не будет длиться долго"_, but I have no idea if that would be reasonable (please don't laugh too hard if  I'm wildly off ).


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> I guess I'd try with something along the lines of _"этот случай не будет длиться долго"_, but I have no idea if that would be reasonable (please don't laugh too hard if I'm wildly off ).


At the first glance, "*эта* (благоприятная) *возможность не продлится долго*."


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> At the first glance, "*эта* (благоприятная) *возможность не продлится долго*."



Thanks!


----------



## cyanista

Kolan said:


> At the first glance, "*эта* (благоприятная) *возможность не продлится долго*."



Am I the only one who thinks it sounds very weird?


----------



## Kolan

cyanista said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it sounds very weird?


Well, it is extremely weird, but how can you say it "better" yet still exact?


----------



## Binario

"Этот шанс тебя ждать не будет?"


----------



## Athaulf

Could actually someone enlighten me as to the difference between _шанс_, _возможность_, and _случай_, assuming it exists and isn't too subtle and complicated? Unfortunately, dictionaries aren't very good at explaining this sort of thing...


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Could actually someone enlighten me as to the difference between _шанс_, _возможность_, and _случай_, assuming it exists and isn't too subtle and complicated? Unfortunately, dictionaries aren't very good at explaining this sort of thing...


*Шанс* = chance, luck (удачное стечение обстоятельств), odds, probability, *возможность* = opportunity, possibility, etc, *случай* = occason, opportunity, accident, etc.


----------



## kvvic

I think this expression cannot be translated correctly without the context.
e.g.:

Buy now, this opportunity won’t last long!
... не упусти свой шанс!

There’s no doubt this opportunity won’t last long because ...
Несомненно, такая возможность долго не продлится...


> the difference between шанс, возможность, and случай


The words are synonymous in that they all mean a favorable combination of circumstances making it possible to do, get, etc. smth. As I see it, _возможность_ is a generic word, _шанс_ stresses the uniqueness of this combination, and _случай_ emphasizes its accidental nature. Some people also use _оказия_ to mean _случай_, but this word is rather old-fashioned and not widespread.


----------



## Kolan

Я бы ещё сказал, что *возможность* - это потенциально _реализуемая_ вероятность, *случай - *_реализованная_ вероятность, а вот *шанс* - нет, он всегда гипотетичен. По степени реализованности их можно поставить в таком порядке: *шанс* (событие только в теории) - *возможность* (её уже можно пытаться использовать) - *случай* (вероятное событие, которое уже состоялось).

Сравню с лотереей. У каждого есть только *шанс* в неё выиграть, пока он не купил билет. Когда билет куплен и зарегистрирован, шанс превращается в *возможность*. Ну и, наконец, *случай* - когда выигрыш (вероятный) уже состоялся.

Из-за некоторой синонимичности возможно, конечно, смешанное употребление, но в целом есть такая тенденция.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> Сравню с лотереей.


(бородатый анекдот)
  - Боже, ну почему, почему всем моим друзьям _везёт_, почему у них всё хорошо?  Почему я ни разу не выиграл в лотерею, ни единого рубля? Почему ты так несправедлив ко мне??? Дай мне хоть один шанс...
(тут облака расходятся, и с небес доносится Голос)
- Но ведь ты ни разу не купил лотерейный билет!"


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> (бородатый анекдот)
> - Боже, ну почему, почему всем моим друзьям _везёт_, почему у них всё хорошо? Почему я ни разу не выиграл в лотерею, ни единого рубля? Почему ты так несправедлив ко мне??? Дай мне хоть один шанс...
> (тут облака расходятся, появляется солнечный свет и с небес доносится Голос)
> - Но ведь ты ни разу не купил лотерейный билет!"


Совсем не "бородатая" ситуация, когда по электронной почте приходят массово письма такого, например, содержания, что "*на ваше имя был куплен* в Испании (Великобритании и т.д.) *лотерейный билет*, который выиграл X миллионов евро (фунтов стерлингов и т.д.) и до такого-то числа вам нужно сообщить банковский счёт, куда этот выигрыш будет перечислен".

Понятия "шанс" и "случай" тут намеренно перепутаны.

P.S. Вот только что пришёл очередной спам на эту тему.

Subject: Prize award

"RE:Congratulations Msg !!!You email ID emerge winner!!! 
Alliance Members of the International Net Award 
International Lottery Department 
Na Porici 12, CZ-115 30 Prague. 

Attn: Dear Recipient,

Congratulations to you as we bring to your notice the 
result of Staatsloterij International B.V 
2007/2008lottery promotions.We are happy to inform you 
that your email address has emerged winner No:5 of One 
Million Dollar (USD$1,000.000.00 ) only.Find below your 
winning information to enable you file for your claim.
..."

Whoever lives in Prague, could you please check out what is going on "Na Porici"?


----------



## kvvic

Kolan said:


> Я бы ещё сказал, что *возможность* - это потенциально _реализуемая_ вероятность, *случай - *_реализованная_ вероятность, а вот *шанс* - нет, он всегда гипотетичен. По степени реализованности их можно поставить в таком порядке: *шанс* (событие только в теории) - *возможность* (её уже можно пытаться использовать) - *случай* (вероятное событие, которое уже состоялось).
> 
> Сравню с лотереей. У каждого есть только *шанс* в неё выиграть, пока он не купил билет. Когда билет куплен и зарегистрирован, шанс превращается в *возможность*. Ну и, наконец, *случай* - когда выигрыш (вероятный) уже состоялся.


прошу прощения, не могу согласиться.

на мой взгляд, и возможность, и шанс, и случай можно использовать (тогда они реализуются), а можно и не использовать, упустить (тогда они не реализуются). все эти слова означают стечение обстоятельств, здесь их значения пересекаются. _возможность_ и _случай_ имеют также другие значения. в частности, _случай_ означает то что уже случилось (это именно то значение, о котором Вы говорите в примере с лотерей).

у человека, купившего лотерейный билет, есть _возможность_ или _шанс_ выиграть. _случай_ в данном контексте не используется, потому что билет покупают намеренно, а не случайно. зато можно сказать: "однажды мне представился случай разбогатеть, но я им так и не воспользовался" (все получилось случайно, я не был к этому готов и поэтому упустил этот случай).


----------



## Athaulf

kvvic said:


> I think this expression cannot be translated correctly without the context.
> e.g.:
> 
> Buy now, this opportunity won’t last long!
> ... не упусти свой шанс!



Yes, this is more or less the context in which I'd like to use it -- I'm interested in a phrase that a slick salesman might be using.  Although I assume an advertisement would normally use the polite form (_"Не упусти*те* этот шанс!"_)?


----------



## Kolan

kvvic said:


> _случай_ в данном контексте не используется, потому что билет покупают намеренно, а не случайно. зато можно сказать: "однажды мне представился случай разбогатеть, но я им так и не воспользовался" (все получилось случайно, я не был к этому готов и поэтому упустил этот случай).


Билет, кстати, можно купить и случайно, на сдачу от другой покупки, а вот если по нему выиграть (и, соответственно, представится случай разбогатеть), то трудно себе представить, как можно, зная это, пойти и не предъявить выигравший билет к оплате (т.е., упустить случай?).


----------



## kvvic

*Athaulf*
Advertisers are trying to be more personal, so they would say "Не упусти свой шанс!"

*Kolan*
Извините, я высказаю свое мнение, основанное на моем личном чувстве языка, и я не настаиваю на том, чтобы наши мнения совпадали.
Как мне кажется, случайно что-либо купить невозможно. Случайно можно потерять вещь, забыть ключи или оставить включенным свет.


----------



## Kolan

kvvic said:


> Как мне кажется, случайно что-либо купить невозможно. Случайно можно потерять вещь, забыть ключи или оставить включенным свет.


Случайно можно купить лотерейный билет, если вы не планировали это делать, однако в кассе случайно не хватило сдачи и кассир предложил вам взамен денег такой билет.


----------



## kvvic

И я случайно сказал ему да? И случайно купил у него билет?
Давайте на этом закончим обсуждение и останемся при своих мнениях.


----------



## Kolan

kvvic said:


> И я случайно сказал ему да? И случайно купил у него билет?


Дело не в том, что вы ему ответили, а в том, что случайно сложилась такая ситуация. Билет вы при этом могли собираться купить там, где вы обычно это делаете, но такой случай подвернулся раньше. А, может быть, и не собирались даже покупать, но предложение кассира вам показалось резонным. В этом нет ничего необычного, и все такие ситуации вполне описываются как "случай".


----------



## kvvic

*случай*
1. Происшествие, приключение (неожиданное, непредвиденное), то, что случилось. _«Прошло несколько времени без всякого замечательного случая.» Пушкин._
...
3. Удобное, пригодное, подходящее для чего-нибудь обстоятельство или положение вещей, возможность сделать что-нибудь. _«Никогда не пропустят случая напасть на слабый отряд.»_
... Толковый словарь русского языка. С. И. Ожегов, Н. Ю. Шведова. 1994 г.

Случайно сложилась ситуация = представился случай (см. п. 3) купить лотерейный билет. купили.
перед тем, как вы развернете его и прочитаете, что в нем написано, у вас есть возможность / шанс выиграть (насколько мне известно, в данном контексте будет неуместно сказать "вам представился случай (см. п. 3) выиграть", мое мнение подтверждается результатами поиска в интернете на яндексе, гугле и рамблере по фразам "случай выиграть" и "возможность выиграть". первая фраза встречается гораздо реже, чем вторая).
когда вы развернули его и билет оказался выигрышным, реализовалась возможность / шанс выиграть (а не случай (см. п. 3), тоже подтверждается поиском в инете по фразам "возможность реализовалась" / "реализовалась возможность" и "случай реализовался" / "реализовался случай", правда, результатов меньше и разрыв тоже меньше)

Случай, когда выигрыш уже состоялся - см. п. 1. Это значение несинонимично _возможности_ и _шансу_.

Признаю, мое утверждение "случайно что-нибудь купить невозможно" не совсем верно. понятие "случайная покупка" используется. Тем не менее слово "случайный" используется по отношению к покупке условно, поэтому иногда слово "случайная" берут в кавычки. На самом деле, случайным является только стечение обстоятельств, благодаря которому покупка стала возможна. Сама же по себе покупка совершается не случайно (как, напр. когда один человек случайно наступает другому на ногу), а намеренно. событие, которым является такая покупка, можно назвать случаем (см. п. 1).

о резонности, целесообразности и пр. действий в примерах говорить здесь неуместно, поскольку речь идет о семантике слов, а не вероятности реализации тех или иных поступков.


----------

